# A very merry christmas to everyone here



## BikerBabe (Dec 24, 2009)

_The Heart Tree in Tivoli, Copenhagen._


Hi guys and girls.

I wish you all a very merry christmas and a very nice holiday. 
I hope you'll have a good time with, family, friends or alone. 

Here in Denmark, we celebrate christmas on the 24th of december in the evening, so the last couple of days has been busy with christmas preparations, gift shopping and gift wrapping, shopping for the holiday and...well, I bet you all know the routine, so I won't bore you with the details. 

And I thought I'd share some of my favourite christmas songs with you guys, so here's three songs that I either really love, or who means a lot to me (- hmmmm....*thinks*...isn't that basically the same???  ) :

First, there's my favourite danish christmas song. 
I live in Denmark, here's my family and my friends.
The song is about the christmas tree and how it's decorated, described in a gently humorous and lovely christmassy and very danish way:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkUu33QkFeg_ (The christmas tree with its decorations)

Then there's a psalm that everyone knows, but this time we'll take it in the original language.
My family's founder was a german merchant who found himself a wife and had three sons at some point in time.
Lord knows _who _and _what _else has been mixed up in the family tree since then, but anyway - I've got a lovely family, and that's what matters most.  
So here's to great-grand-times-x?-father:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4puLybRGSAw_

And finally the - in my ears - world's most beautiful christmas psalm, from the land where I was born.
It might take a while to load, so please be patient.
Take your time to listen with your heart and make room to be quiet afterwards; the song works that way on people.

Verdens smukkeste julesalme - dr.dk/DR1/Julehilsen til Grønland
"Guuterput" - "To Our God". Greenland.

So if you've had the patience and have taken the time to listen to my christmas music - thank you. 
I hope you'll have a very happy christmas! 

Cheers,

Maria.

P.S: Remember to sing "Happy Birthday" to Jesus on christmas morning if christianity's your faith - I always do that every christmas. 
I mean: No one ever do that, poor guy - it's his birthday, and there's no personal birthday song for him? 
It's about time _something _gets done about _that_!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas BikerBabe!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas back at ya Maria!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria!!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Xmas BB!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

Hope you have a very Merry Christmas Maria, and wish you good health and happiness for 2010.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas/God Jul Maria!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Maria, hope you have a GREAT Christmas!


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria! keep the wind to your back!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas BB.
I hope you got what you wanted.


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Maria!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you guys, I've had a really nice and relaxed christmas evening, and I hope you guys have, too. 
Today's just been spent here at home recovering from last night's binge eating with the folks and Jørn, lazing about, reading, knitting, writing greetings to friends and family online, and generally being incredibly lazy. 
Tomorrow Jørn'll drop by, and then it's time for making coffee and baking cookies, listening to good music and having an overall good time.
The baking's fast becoming a tradition here, because both Jørn and I are crazy about motorcycles, and of course we're making motorcycle cookies. 






And if I time it right, I bet I can lure Jørn into going to the movies to watch "Avatar" with me, as he dislikes movies like "Inglorious Basterds", which I love. Tarantino rocks!  
Anyway, have a nice holiday and a very happy new year with all the best in the world. *curtsies*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Those motorcycle cookie cutters are too cool BB. 
I hope you enjoy Avatar.


Wheels


----------

